# Backyard human slingshot!



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

We should build one of these at ECST:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Would it draw hot, adventurous chicks like in the video?

If so, I'm in for $5 towards construction costs :thumbsup:


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I would be shot out of that! But what happens when the bands snap? Lol


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Ha Ha. Thats awesome.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is in my home state.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh god, yes please!!!!!

Hhahahahahaha


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

oh.hell.yes.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

M.J said:


> Would it draw hot, adventurous chicks like in the video?
> 
> If so, I'm in for $5 towards construction costs :thumbsup:


$5 wouldn't even cover the latex, without more sponsors you might have to go bareback.. c'mmon, i got puns all day..


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks that is so cool


----------

